# Tyvek printing company



## cindylaner (Apr 24, 2015)

Please excuse if this is in the wrong place.... but I am looking for a referral to a printing company that can take an order of Tyvek clothing. I know it is a NO HEAT process, and I have been looking everywhere to find someone who knows how to print on Tyvek. I even called DuPont. They didn't know anything other than it was "no heat process". Anyone out there that does this, or knows of someone who does? Any help is most appreciated!
Cindy


----------



## Decal_Designs (Jul 4, 2005)

There are certain types of water based inks that are air dry or low heat drying. Or maybe you can look into some of the inks that are used for sign printing. I'm sure someone will jump in here and know what to do with your situation better than me.


----------



## cindylaner (Apr 24, 2015)

Thanks! I have heard that, but I am not set up to do this myself. I really need to find someone who does this professionally!


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

There is company called "Leslie Jordan" that offers custom printed Tyvek jackets...I would reach out to them to see if they can help.


----------



## cindylaner (Apr 24, 2015)

Yes please!!! Can I google them?


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

lesliejordan.com


----------



## cindylaner (Apr 24, 2015)

Oh, I did find them. Thank you so much!!!!


----------

